

Ask HN: Weekend update -- What weekend projects are you upto? - sunir

Many of us have interesting evening and weekend projects. Since weekends are a bit slow around here, I thought it would be fun and useful to have a weekly or biweekly open thread to talk about how your project is doing this week.<p>I tried this last weekend to a fair deal of success, so I thought I'd try it again.<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1028781<p>What project are you working on? And what goal are you striving to accomplish this particular weekend?<p>I'll start with mine in the comments.
======
sunir
I'm working on Bibdex, online bibliography software for the community of
scholars and scientists.

<http://www.bibdex.com>

Last weekend I was working hard to get it onto the production server. I've
done that. The marketing website is good, and the blog is designed and
functional.

This weekend I am continuing down my launch list. I'm going to focus on
finishing the server management, e.g. testing the backups, getting the 404 and
501 pages to look pretty, and polishing the deployment process.

------
spiralhead
Working on a web crawler that tracks the associations between websites online.
Currently working on the front-end which will, at first, simply list websites
ordered by how many other websites link to them which is not incredibly
interesting in and of itself but my rough plan is to implement some sort of
crowd-sourced categorization system to demarcate the data in such a way that
people will find useful.

~~~
jdrock
Check out our service, 80legs, for help with your back-end web-crawling.

(My goal this weekend, and ongoing, is to get more users for 80legs!! :)

------
nostrademons
Compiler for a new programming language. Implemented in Haskell, compiles to
LLVM.

May go in to work and do some work stuff instead, though, since my project
there's in a fairly exciting phase.

